# Ugh;-(



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have some animals on Craigslist. Why are there so many people who think you can just let sheep and goats go and be fine? When I got my first goats I asked questions, and did some research. I have to admit that this site has taught me a lot. I had one guy who wanted to buy my buck. He had no other goats, 7acres, no shelter and no fencing??? So another words expensive coyote meal
;-( I just don't understand... Sorry rant over;(


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

One time I had a 6 months old boer doe (2+2 teats, never bred) for sale on Craigslist and somebody called and wanted to come buy her. I asked a few questions and it became clear that they were looking for a backyard milker. She also asked if she could keep her in the house.  I spent about 30 mins on the phone with her educating her and she was very thankful!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I know of what you speak. I have raised all sorts of livestock for over 40+ years and ... it does NOT get better. 

It does seem that the further away from the ranches and farm living and learning we come ... the less common sense most people have concerning raising and caring for ALL animals.

You just have to decide ... once they are sold they are gone or hand pick each and every single person you will sell to. It is not easy to let go of an animal who you watched come into the world and raised and loved for months or years head on down the road.

Especially when you can never be sure the person taking that animal will do a good job. It is hard and it never gets any easier either ... at least not for me.

I sold five in a row. One young woman took two of my girls. I boarded them for her last summer, they come for breeding and their doe kids, out of my buck, are healthy and were well raised and cared for. And, did very well for the girls in 4H this summer.

I hate to say ... the others did not fare as well. I tried and tried to explain about proper care, shelter, hay and grain, vet care and such. They all just ignored me and they even threw the papers out the windows while leaving the ranch!!!! I was beyond shocked at that!

So ... you can only do the best YOU can do. But, I totally understand why you are so upset.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

When letting this guy know why he needed fencing and a shelter, so so many reasons......, he was shocked and called me a lunatic! Okay obviously will not be selling to this guy.... There have been others.... , it just upsetting to me.. I realize that I can't control a lot of this stuff, but I'm guessing common sense is becoming a rareity...? Yeah, I'm sure it won't get any easier..., oh well life goes on...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Very, very few people have any common sense any more. I'm not sure what caused it to disappear, but it pretty much has.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Very, very few people have any common sense any more. I'm not sure what caused it to disappear, but it pretty much has.


I have to agree with you especially after the conversation I had this evening WOW;-/


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It does get to be a little mind-boggling, doesn't it? There are times when I would really like to tell to sell their animals because they are just too stupid to own anything that breathes and feels. Actually, come to think of it, I think I have told a few people that. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sad for sure.


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

*Already Sad and only beginning*

The situation I'm coming into is already sad. There are 9 does and 1 buck. The does just kidded and there are at last count, 11 kids, lost count of doelings and bucklings. These beautiful animals are not handled, left to jump fences and roam about all over the neighborhood. I'm not surprised to hear that more than once has been sacrificed in a Wiccan ritual by a former neighbor. They have one very open shelter they can lay on, but no 'toys' or platforms to keep them comfy, no stalls to go into for kidding or sleeping, no milking stanchion of any kind. Because the owner doesn't handle them, there is no way to check for more than surface health issues. To top it all, the 9 and 11 year olds are doing all the feeding and their contact is loud and rude. They have no clue what to look for in connection to illnesses or such.

Now, the owner (a good friend of mine) wants to milk! These does will not even allow you to touch them, they do not see humans as something pleasurable to be around. I grew up with goats as a kid myself and this is so alien to me. Our goats came to their name and looked forward to milking time! But the also had fresh hay, fresh water and food everyday.

I've been online getting ideas for sheds and feeders and 'toys' to keep them occupied, have ideas on how to get the tribe to trust me (goodies to nibble when I come), fresh water containers, stand alone hayracks, just anything that would increase the quality of their life.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated! I'm almost at a quandary where to start with so many little ones about now. You can always send me a message to: [email protected] :kidblack:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew....seems overwhelming! I wish you luck in whatever you decide to do :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you just get the animals into your possession? Unless they completely change everything, they will not be able to milk. Really hard to say how to tell them. You almost have to be flat out honest.


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

Peanuts!!!!!! My Hubby boat me a 7 month old feeling that had never been touched and could jump and climb out of any fence. I gentled her by feeding her peanuts still in their shells. I would concentrate on the younger goats. Once you make friends with a younger goat the older ones will start demanding their share of treats.


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

I just bought the ones meant for feeding squirrels. They are cheaper because they are oddly shapped.


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I've decided that although it isn't my problem, so to speak, I just can't stand by and do nothing. So, I've sketched a layout of the property (there is 10 acres) and am looking to see what I can do to encourage better care of all the animals, not just the goats. There are also 11 horses and some chickens. The horses just need a different homes.....go down to 2 or 3, chickens are no biggie, and down to 2 or 3 goats. That would be much more manageable. (At least in my mind.)


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

Struyksrus said:


> Peanuts!!!!!! My Hubby boat me a 7 month old feeling that had never been touched and could jump and climb out of any fence. I gentled her by feeding her peanuts still in their shells. I would concentrate on the younger goats. Once you make friends with a younger goat the older ones will start demanding their share of treats.


never thought of that! i was thinking carrot and apple pieces......


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

I tried apple, carrot, and grain too but I liked peanuts in their shells the best. They don't need to be cut up or refrigerated. You can just fill your pockets and not have to worry about juices like you would with carrots and apples. With grain if your hand gets shoved and you drop it in their bedding it is wasted. With the peanuts you can just pick them back up easy. Also the peanuts are high in protein and oils.


----------



## jodysuzanne (Dec 3, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time working with animal rescues and shelters (cats/dogs) and used craigslist to find great homes for animals in need. I had tons of crazies reply, but if you screen then right it can be okay. And you were right in saying the buyer should be asking questions. If you're having to probe info out of them or fill in the blanks because they are staying close lipped, it's prolly a bad sign. I expected adopters to be an open book, and it might not be wise to think livestock owners should be the same way. But, if it were my little ones I was selling I would want to know everything about who was taking them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Common sense isn't all that common  Unfortunately there are a lot of people missing that trait. You would think most have some , but the truth is , most have none. ( Some just don't know it yet )
That's why i don't go on CL. , at least the animals part of it.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

It just makes me sick to think of what would happen to ouranimwls if we let them go to the first buyer

Just this spring, I had someone ask me why I feed them, that they don't need any feed to stay alive. My answer (in other words): These are show goats! They need good fiod, hay, and supplement to produce milk, to grow, to thrive! You can't jut leave them alone and expect them to survive! They need love, no matter if they're expensive or not!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Very, very few people have any common sense any more. I'm not sure what caused it to disappear, but it pretty much has.


Last spring I adopted a boer/kiko cross buckling from a friend. The mother had trips and couldn't make enough milk for all three. He was good size almost 8 lbs at birth. White with a caramel colored head. Anyways, I took him to work with me during the week so I could keep up his feedings. I always took him out to go to the bathroom and another co-worker asked me what kind of dog I had. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We were told by a friend who has a small dairy and has a couple of LaManchas , that a couple of young folk were wasting time near the goat pens and he approached them , more or less ready to tell them to "move along" and they pointed to the LaManchas and asked him why they have no ears. Before he could answer , they asked him if "dem" were "fighting goats". TRUE STORY !!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^^goodnes! That's funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:crazy:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

springkids said:


> Last spring I adopted a boer/kiko cross buckling from a friend. The mother had trips and couldn't make enough milk for all three. He was good size almost 8 lbs at birth. White with a caramel colored head. Anyways, I took him to work with me during the week so I could keep up his feedings. I always took him out to go to the bathroom and another co-worker asked me what kind of dog I had. lol


Lol!! Too funny I have some oberhasli's and took the young buck to church, and several people asked why I had a deer at church.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> We were told by a friend who has a small dairy and has a couple of LaManchas , that a couple of young folk were wasting time near the goat pens and he approached them , more or less ready to tell them to "move along" and they pointed to the LaManchas and asked him why they have no ears. Before he could answer , they asked him if "dem" were "fighting goats". TRUE STORY !!


 Perfect, I was running out of fibs to tell about the munchies' ears...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah but sadly it's true , lolol
Dem are fittin goats :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

I've decided to improve the living conditions, providing the herd with protection from the cold and the heat. Clean food and water are my biggest concern right now. That and the babies - so far 12, with two more does to kid yet.

I'm also planning to buy bags and bags of peanuts to befriend the babies and then the does......get them to trust me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you, goatsgalore! I've found that if I just slowly, calmly walk through them once or twice a day and talk to them they get used to me quicker, then I can start stroking backs and rears. Some run, but some don't. The ones that don't I can usually work up to their withers and between their horns in a day or so and then they are hooked on petting. When one or two start coming up for petting it gets the rest of them curious and they start coming up, too. I wish you the best and if I can help, please let me know. :smile:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goatsgalorefm said:


> I've decided to improve the living conditions, providing the herd with protection from the cold and the heat. Clean food and water are my biggest concern right now. That and the babies - so far 12, with two more does to kid yet.
> 
> I'm also planning to buy bags and bags of peanuts to befriend the babies and then the does......get them to trust me.


:clap: Good for you! Just be careful with the peanuts! Not too many at once 
The world needs more people like you


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> When letting this guy know why he needed fencing and a shelter, so so many reasons......


But if there wern't people like that, such as my neighbors who have one goat, tied to a tree, no fence, no shelter- I feel better knowing the coyotes will go for the easy meal and leave my fenced in goats alone :mrgreen: I know, that's awful.

Half of it is just CL in general, selling goats or a car, there's wackos out there and they flock to CL. It's hard, you get more interest on CL, but 9 out of 10 inquires are the crazy type. Is there any other means of advertisement where you are?


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean! I've seen the same things and it drives me nuts. A lot of people think that having goats is just like having dogs. They don't realize that they need shelter, fences, and an experienced owner or someone that is willing to learn.


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, I have some roasted, unsalted peanuts in the shell & I'm so excited that after my high stress job is done tomorrow, we'll be on our way south! It's been 2 weeks & I'm so stressed out my skin has taken a down turn, along with my bronchitis contracted from my germs work environment. Looking forwards to good outside air, making more kid friends & crack in' on my projects!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad things are looking up


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Some people are awful...... a neighbor had a buyer for her two adoreable sweet mini manchas. When she asked the man buying them what he planned to do with them he said:
"I'm gonna tie them in the woods and let them scream to attract the mountain lions."
Well, she certainly didn't sell them to him, that's for sure!
I mean, how cruel can people get??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Some people are awful...... a neighbor had a buyer for her two adoreable sweet mini manchas. When she asked the man buying them what he planned to do with them he said:
> "I'm gonna tie them in the woods and let them scream to attract the mountain lions."


That's ignorant.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Some people are awful...... a neighbor had a buyer for her two adoreable sweet mini manchas. When she asked the man buying them what he planned to do with them he said:
> 
> "I'm gonna tie them in the woods and let them scream to attract the mountain lions."
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope he had a very distasteful sense of humor, but yeah I wouldn't sell to him either... That's actually horrifying!!!!;(


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a French alpine weather who was very thin (I had just gotten goats and didn't quite know how to care for them correctly at that point) and I put him on Craigslist, and a guy who I am guessing was originally from India called and asked "How much goat weigh? How big is he" and I said "ugh hi have no idea" and he said "Well I want to pick him up and take him with us on a camping trip" I ended up just telling him he already sold.... I am pretty sure he would been food rather then a pet....


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Some people are awful...... a neighbor had a buyer for her two adoreable sweet mini manchas. When she asked the man buying them what he planned to do with them he said:
> 
> "I'm gonna tie them in the woods and let them scream to attract the mountain lions."
> 
> ...


That is horrible!!!! I cannot stand ignorant people like that...it's like they have no heart...how could you ever do such a thing! I have only sold one goat on CL and I met the family before I agreed to the sale. You definitely have to be cautious on there!


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to say that my days as a goat herdress are over. my friend has decided that my ideas are too costly and time consuming and i've been sent packing. i'm very sad, as i will miss the goats madly. i feel like i've failed the kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goatsgalorefm said:


> I'm sorry to say that my days as a goat herdress are over. my friend has decided that my ideas are too costly and time consuming and i've been sent packing. i'm very sad, as i will miss the goats madly. i feel like i've failed the kids.


Awww, so sorry :hug: I know how bad you must feel  Hopefully in the future you can do it on your own :hug:


----------

